# Weekly Competition 2015-02



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' F2 R F' R2 F' U' F'
*2. *R F2 U F U' F2 U' R' F2
*3. *F' R' U F2 U R2 U F' R
*4. *R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U'
*5. *R2 U F2 R' F' U2 F' R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 U F L U' R2 B D L'
*2. *L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 B L F R U' B' D L U R2
*3. *F2 D2 U2 F U2 F D2 B' U2 B' U2 L F D' U2 B' R2 U2 L B F'
*4. *R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 U B' L U' L2 F L F2 R U F'
*5. *F U2 L' B U' R' B L' D2 L D' B2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B L U' L' Uw U2 R2 B' L' Rw2 D2 Rw R2 Fw2 F' Rw' U' Rw2 Fw F2 U L' Fw' F2 Rw2 Uw B' L2 B' Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw F' Uw' R' Fw' F D2 L
*2. *F2 L2 Rw' B' D2 R2 D F D2 B2 Rw Uw R' Fw Uw' F2 D2 F L2 F' L' Rw2 U L' Fw2 D U2 B F2 Rw2 Fw U2 Rw R' Fw' L' Fw' L' B' Rw2
*3. *L2 R2 U B' U2 F2 Uw' B2 F R2 D Uw' Rw2 U Rw Uw' U L' D2 Uw2 B Rw D2 Rw R2 B' D2 U B Fw' L B L' R2 B' F2 Rw' B2 U2 Fw'
*4. *Uw2 R' B' Uw' Fw' D Uw2 U Fw' U L Rw' U' Rw2 B' L' Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw' Fw2 Rw R Uw' U' F' Uw' U R2 B2 L2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 R Fw2 L2 F' Uw F2
*5. *Rw2 F' U2 L2 U L D' Uw B Fw2 U Fw2 Uw F' D Uw Fw L B2 F' D2 Fw' F' U2 R2 D2 Uw2 Rw' B' F L R2 D' U' Fw2 D' Uw2 Rw' U' Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw U2 Lw2 Dw B' Dw B Bw' F L2 R2 U' L Rw Dw B' D2 L2 Lw2 R' F2 R2 B' Rw Fw U2 B' L Bw2 Rw' F' L2 R' Uw F Lw' R B' L' Rw R2 Dw2 R Bw' Fw U Lw2 Dw Uw' U Rw2 Fw F2 D2 Dw' Fw F D2 F' R'
*2. *D' U2 L' Lw R U L' B Bw2 D2 Bw' Lw R' Fw' Rw' Fw' Lw2 Uw2 B Rw R2 Dw2 Uw U Lw B' Rw2 Dw Uw' U' B' Lw' Rw2 B' F Dw Fw2 Uw2 U' L' Bw' R' U2 Fw2 L' Uw2 L Rw' Bw2 D' F R' Fw L2 Lw2 Rw R D2 Dw' Uw
*3. *F R' Bw' L Uw Rw Bw' F' U2 F D' L2 Rw2 F2 L2 R' Fw L R2 Dw R2 F' Dw B' Fw Lw Rw Fw' Rw2 Bw' U2 B2 L2 B' Bw2 D' Dw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw2 F Dw Lw2 Fw D B2 D Lw2 R Bw Fw U' B2 L' Bw2 Lw Dw2 Fw Lw' U
*4. *L2 Fw R2 F D' Dw Bw2 F D2 Dw2 Bw L' B Bw F2 Lw D2 U Fw' F Lw' Bw Dw' Uw2 B Uw U' B' L' Dw2 L B2 Bw2 F2 L' Rw D' F Lw D2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw' D' Uw U L' Lw' R2 B' U Lw Fw F' Uw' B' Dw' F L R'
*5. *Lw' D Lw Fw2 F Dw' Uw2 F2 D Lw Bw Rw' U' Rw Uw2 Lw2 Dw' U L Dw Uw' L' Lw' B F' R B' Dw' Lw2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 D Uw Fw Lw2 D2 F' Dw2 L Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Rw2 Bw' Rw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Uw' U F L' Rw' R Bw2 Uw' R2 F

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U2 U2 L 2R2 B2 2D' U B L2 3F D2 B' D2 F' 2L2 F' 3R 3F 2F' 2R2 3F2 L' B2 3F' 2U' U B R' 2D 2R' D2 U2 3F2 2F 2D2 3U' L' D F2 R2 3U2 2U2 B 3F 2R' 2F2 F 2L2 3R B' F2 L2 2L 3R2 2R D 2R2 2B' 2R2 U2 B' L 3F 2L' B' R2 2D 2B2 3R2 2D
*2. *3F' F L2 R2 D 2D2 2U U 2L2 2U 2L' 3F D 2D 2U' U2 3R2 R2 2B' 2D' F L 2F2 2R' U2 2F 2R' 2F' D' 3U U' L2 2L' 3R R2 D' 3F' 2R 2D' 2L' 2D 2R' D 3F L2 U2 2B' 2U2 2L 2U U2 2F2 R' 3U' 2B' 2L 2B' 3F 2F' 3R 3F2 U2 R' 2D B 3F' L' 2U' 3F 2L2
*3. *3F L' 3R F' R2 F' 2D2 2R' 2F2 R2 B' 3F' 2D 3U' F2 3U L2 D' 2D2 2B' 3F2 2D' B' 2R B' 2F' 3R2 2F2 F2 D' R 3U F' 2D 2R2 U 3F' F 3R2 R2 B R2 F' D2 2R2 F2 2R F2 2D' 2B' 3R 2D B F' 2U 2L' 3U' 2L' D2 2D 3U F2 2L' F 2L2 2D2 U2 L2 2R2 3U
*4. *3R2 2B2 2D' 2U 2B 3F2 2L 3F2 3U' R D' 2D' U' B2 F' D 2U' 3R' 2R 3F' 2U' 2L2 2B R 3F 2F F2 2L' 2F R D' 2R' R 3U 2F2 3U U' 3R' 2R' D' 2L2 D' 3F' D' 3R 2D2 U' B' 3F' D2 L' 3U' 3F 2U 3F F2 2R2 B2 3F 3U2 R' 2D 2L 3R' 2D2 2U' F' 2L' U2 2R2
*5. *2D2 L2 3R 2U 3R' U 2L2 3F 2U' L' F2 L2 R' U' B2 3R 2R' 2U' R 3U' 2B F' 2D2 2B' 2F F2 L2 R' 2B' 3R R' 3F2 D 3R F' U' B L' 2R 2F 3R2 2B2 2D 3U 2L2 2F2 L 2R 2D B R2 2D' 3R2 3F2 2L 3F2 2F' U2 3R 2B F R2 D2 2D2 3U2 U' 2L2 U2 R 2U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B' 2L 2R B 2B2 3L' D U' 3R' B 2R2 2B' 2D2 2B' 2U2 2B2 3F2 D2 2D' F R 3F2 3U2 2F U2 B2 2B2 R2 D' 3D2 3U' 2L R B' 2B2 D2 3D' 3U2 U 3F2 3R2 3U F' 3R2 3U 2R 2U' 2R U' 3R2 B 2B' 2U' B R' U' 3F D 3U2 U' F2 2L 3U 3L' 2D2 U 3B2 3F' 2F2 R 2B 3D 3U2 U2 L 3D 2L D L' B2 L' 2D' 2L2 3D2 2F2 L2 D2 2D' U' 2F 3R2 U R2 U' L 3L' 3R2 3D 2U' 2B2
*2. *B2 F 3U 2L 3L 2F L 3R 2D' 3B2 2D 2F2 2U L' 2U' B' 2B' 3B' 3D 2U2 F' 3L' D' 2U L 3L' 2R2 R 2D' 3U' 3R2 2R' R' 2D' 3U' U' 3F' 3L' 2D2 2F 3L' 2B' D' 2U 2B' 3F' F' 3R D2 3D' 3U2 2B' L' D 2D' U L' 3R' 3U 2L2 3R' 2B2 2F2 2U2 3L' 3D B' 2B' F2 2R 2B' R' 3B2 3L2 R' 3U' 3L' 2F2 D' 3D' 3F D2 2D 3D2 3U' 2U2 3R 3U' 2L2 2D2 U2 2B F2 D2 3R 3D2 3L2 2R 2D2 3D'
*3. *3U' B U2 2B2 D U2 3L2 3B 2L 2R2 2D2 2B 2L' R2 D' 2D2 3F 3U' 3R2 R2 3B' F 2D' 3F' L' 2D' 2U 2L 3U 3L2 U2 R' 3F L2 3L' 2B 2D B2 2F 2L 2R' R 3B2 3F2 U' L' 3F U 3L2 2B2 3F 3D 3L2 3U2 3L 3R 3B 3F' D U 2R2 3D' 2U2 3B2 3U2 2F' R' 2D2 U' L2 2L' 2B2 2F 2D' R 3U2 B 2B2 R F2 L' 2B' 2D 3B2 F2 2R' 3F2 F2 2U' L 3B2 D 3U' F R B2 3R' 2R' 2U' B2
*4. *3D 2L' 3D U 3F 3D' 2U2 2R' 2F U 3L2 2U' 2L2 D2 3B 3L 3B' 3F2 F2 3D2 2R' B 3F2 2L D 3D U' 3L 3D2 2L 3R2 B' 3F F 3D B2 F' 2D 2R' 3F' F2 2D' 3D 3U' 2U B2 3D' 2B' 3B2 2D 3L' R2 2F L2 3D' U' 2F F 2R B' R2 U 2L' 3U U2 3F' 3U2 2F L2 2F2 D2 L' 2L' 3L2 R2 3D2 3U' 2L 3R 2F 3L 3B 2U2 F' 2R2 R2 2B2 3R' 3D 2F' 3D 2F 3U' 2L' 2U2 U' 3B2 F2 D' 3B'
*5. *2U U 3L 3D F 3R' 3F' 2U' 3L D2 2R2 3D2 U' 2F' U' L2 3R2 R2 3D2 2U2 3F' F R2 2B2 3F' 2F 2R 3U' R' 2U2 U 2B2 2F2 D' L' 3U2 2U' 2R' D2 2D' 3U' B' 3F F' 3R 2B' R B' 3B' 3F F' L2 3R2 3B 2F D2 3D2 3U F D 3D' 2B2 2D 3U' B 2D' F U R U2 F L' 3R R' 2U' L2 2L' 3R 2R2 2D2 F' R2 2D2 3D' 2U U' 3F' D 2R 2F2 3L 3D2 2R2 D' 3R2 D2 F' 3L' 2U2 3F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F2 U' F U' F2 R2 U' F'
*2. *U' R U F2 R' F U' F'
*3. *U2 F' R' F' R' U2 F U2 F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 F' L2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 R2 F U F' L R' F2 L2 D2 B D
*2. *B2 D2 B2 F' U2 B' L2 F U2 R2 D2 L B' R D' R' B' U' R2 B
*3. *F2 D B2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 U' F2 R' B' R U B' L' F2 D F' U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 D' L R2 F U B' Uw2 L D F2 U2 R U2 L' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 R' B2 F D F L2 F2 R' D' Uw2 L2 Rw2 U Fw L2 Fw' F2 D Fw' Uw2 R D
*2. *B' Uw B2 Fw2 Uw2 U Fw' Uw2 Rw2 D' B D2 B2 Fw' Rw' F D2 Fw U' R2 F L' Rw2 F2 Uw' R U' Fw' Rw B2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 F Uw' U L2
*3. *D B F2 L B' F2 L2 D2 U2 F' Rw B Fw Rw2 B2 Fw2 Rw' Fw Rw B D2 L2 B' Fw' R' U R F' D2 U2 Fw' F Rw' D2 U R U L2 Rw R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' Uw F L Lw Uw2 B2 R' F2 L2 U F Dw' Bw2 Uw R Fw' U Bw' Dw' U R Fw' F' Uw' Fw2 D2 Dw Uw' Fw' L' Lw Uw' Fw2 Rw' F2 R2 Bw' Rw2 R F Dw R B2 D L2 Lw2 Rw2 F D2 U2 F Lw Fw2 F2 L' D Bw L2 Lw
*2. *U' L Lw' R' D Fw' D2 F2 Uw Bw Rw Dw Uw2 U2 Bw' L' Rw2 F' Lw' Rw' R Bw' L' R' U L2 D' Rw' Dw Uw2 B Bw' Dw2 L' U' Lw Dw' Uw2 U' F2 U' Rw2 Uw L Lw' R Uw' Fw' Lw' U2 L' Lw' Bw2 U B Bw' F' Dw Uw' Fw2
*3. *B Rw2 Bw2 F2 Dw L' Bw' Dw2 B2 R2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 B2 Uw Fw' D2 L' Rw2 F2 U2 F2 D Uw U' Rw' R Fw2 Lw' R2 Uw2 U L' B2 Dw' Lw Bw D2 Dw' R' B2 U' Lw' Bw' Uw' Fw F2 Lw' Rw' D2 F2 U' Bw Fw' Uw' Bw D Bw' Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U' U2 3R 2F' 2L' 2U' U2 R D' 3R B 2U R2 D 2D2 2F' D 2U 2L2 3U 2U2 2B 2L 2R D B' 3R 3U2 2U' L D2 B2 2F F 3R' 2F D' R' 3F' 3R 2D2 U2 3F' F2 2U 2R 3F 2F2 2R2 2B 3F L 3F' 2F' 2D U' L2 2L2 3U L 2B 3U L' U2 L' 2R2 B D' B' R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D2 R2 D' 3F 3D' B 2F2 F 2R 2B 3B 2F2 L 2L B 2B2 3F 3R2 2D2 F2 L2 3U 3B 3F' R2 2B2 3R' 3D 2B2 3B' 2R F2 2D 3D2 R' D 2F L 3D 3R2 D 2R 2B U 3B' 2F 2R' 3F' 3L' F2 2L' B2 3U2 3B2 3F2 3L F' D2 3D 3F 2F 2D' U' 2L 2F2 3U' 3L 3F 2D B L 2F' R 3U 2L2 2U B' 2D2 2F2 2D' 3U' 3R' 2U' U 3R D 2D' 3D2 2U2 L D 3R2 3F' 3D 2R2 U2 L2 2R R 2F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U L2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 U' L2 D F' L2 B' L D' U B L' F2 U
*2. *U2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 D2 F D2 U L' B' D B D2 U' R2 F' R'
*3. *F2 L' B2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 F D U' B' D' F R2 B' U'
*4. *F R2 B L U2 R U R2 B' U' B L2 F U2 F U2 R2 D2 F' L2 F
*5. *B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 R' B D2 L2 D U2 F D2 F D
*6. *F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U F' D F2 R B U' R2 D' L2 U2
*7. *L2 F' L2 B U2 B U2 B L2 F2 U2 R' D' F R2 D L' R D' B
*8. *L' D2 L' U2 F2 L' R' D2 B2 R' B L' B L D F' L' B2 R2
*9. *R2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 F2 R U' L B' L F R2 D B' F'
*10. *D F2 D R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 L F L2 B' L2 U R F2 U' B
*11. *D2 U2 F L2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 B' L2 R B2 R2 B' R' F' D L' F U
*12. *R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 F L' R' U R' B' L2 U2 L2 B
*13. *B2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U' R' D' B' R U' L F R U2 L2
*14. *R2 B2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 D' B F R D U2 F L' D'
*15. *U' R L B D L D2 B' L F U2 B2 R2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 B L2
*16. *B2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 D2 B' F2 U L' U2 F L' B' D B'
*17. *U' R2 D F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D B R2 B R' U' L B D' U'
*18. *F U' D' B' R' U2 D L B2 D' B2 D2 R' B2 L F2 B2 L' D2 R L'
*19. *F2 B R F' R2 F2 R' D2 B' D' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 B2
*20. *D2 F2 U' R2 D U F2 R2 U' R2 B2 F' R F L2 R2 U' F' D' F' U'
*21. *B2 U' R U2 F U L B2 U' R2 D2 R2 L2 F R2 F' B' D2 R2 B'
*22. *B2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D2 B' F' D L2 D2 L' U' F2 D R'
*23. *D L2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 R2 F L2 D U F L' B D2 L2 B' L'
*24. *L2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 D L2 F' U2 R2 U B U' L' U'
*25. *F L' F2 D2 B2 D B' U L F' U' F2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 U F2 D
*26. *B2 R' B2 U D' L' B U' L2 B U L2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D'
*27. *U' B2 R2 U L U2 F' U R2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F'
*28. *L2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D B' R' D' U' L D' L B U' B2
*29. *F' U B' U2 L2 U2 R' F2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 F B2 L2 D2
*30. *L2 D F2 L2 U R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 B R2 D' R B' L' R' U' F' U2
*31. *L2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 D F2 L2 F2 D F' U' L' B D' U' L' F' R'
*32. *B2 U R2 U R2 U F2 R2 U F2 D L' U2 R' F L' B R' B2 F' D
*33. *B' F' D2 L2 R2 B R2 B L2 D2 U' R' F2 U R2 U' F R U2 L D'
*34. *U' R F2 U D R' L' F' U' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 D2
*35. *U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D' B2 U2 F L2 F' U2 R D' F' R' B'
*36. *R' F2 U2 B2 R D2 R' U2 B2 R F' L2 F2 R' D2 L D' R2 U' L
*37. *U F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 U R' U2 F L' R F2 L D' B' U
*38. *L B' D' L U2 L' F2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 D F2 U2 L2
*39. *B2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' L' F R F2 R' D F2 R' D' F
*40. *U2 L2 R2 F' L2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 F' R' U F2 D B' F' D L2 D2 R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' F U2 B' R B D' L' R2 F
*2. *D2 L2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 D' B2 U L' D2 R U2 B R F
*3. *D2 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' D B' D L U F2 L' B' F L2
*4. *R2 B' L2 R2 F R2 F D2 L2 U2 F R B2 U F L2 D2 U L2 F
*5. *B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D L' R2 B D R F L F2 R2 F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R D F' D R' U' R B U L2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2
*2. *F' U D' F R2 U2 R' B2 L' U2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 B2 L2 D R2 L2
*3. *D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 L' D' U L2 U' R F'
*4. *F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U F2 U F L' B' L2 F2 U' B' L2 D2 R'
*5. *L2 B D2 F D2 B R2 D2 B' U2 B D' B U2 B R U2 B L2 B F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' D2 B L2 F R2 U2 R2 B D2 B U' B2 D2 R F2 L D' L F'
*2. *R2 U' B' R F2 L2 B D2 L' U B' D' F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U L2
*3. *B L B' D2 L' U' F' R' B2 U R2 D2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 L
*4. *D R2 D' B2 U F2 D' F2 U L2 D R' F D U' R' U B' F2 L U
*5. *D2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 U' B' L R' U2 F' D R' U F2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 B D2 B2 D2 F R2 F L2 B' F2 L F L B2 F2 U R2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 R' U F2 R' F
*3. *U' L2 D2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D L R F U2 L D2 U2 B' D2 U2
*4. *R' D U2 Rw2 D' Uw U' R2 Uw' B' Rw2 D2 B D Rw Uw2 B R' Fw' U' R B2 Uw2 R Uw F U' B D U' Rw2 Fw' F2 R B' Rw2 R D' Uw L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R' U R' U' F' U F2 R' U'
*3. *D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R F2 U2 F' D2 L2 B R D' B' F R' U
*4. *B F Rw F2 R2 Fw U2 R' Fw2 Uw' U2 L2 D Uw R' Uw U2 B2 L' R2 Uw' F D Uw' Fw2 R' U' B' U L2 Rw2 B Rw' B' Uw' U' Fw Uw' B' Fw
*5. *B2 Bw Fw' Lw2 R' D' L' F' Lw' Rw2 B' Dw2 Rw Dw' Uw L2 U2 Rw' B' Rw F2 Rw' U' Lw2 Uw2 Lw' B F2 R' Dw' U L' D2 R' F Rw' D2 Dw' Fw2 D2 R2 U Bw' U R' D2 Lw2 D Dw2 U' B' F2 U2 F2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw U2 L

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=-1,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=3,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=-2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-2 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=4 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=0 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=-2 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-2 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L' B R' L R' U B l
*2. *L R' U L R' U' L B l' b' u'
*3. *U' B R U' L' R' B L l' u
*4. *B R' L' U B R' L'
*5. *U L' R B' R U' R U B' r' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-4, 1) / (2, 0)
*2. *(-2, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0) / (0, 2)
*3. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-3, 6) / (-1, 6) / (3, 3) / (5, -2) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) /
*5. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, 4) / (6, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R' U D U R' L' D' L' D' U'
*2. *D' L' D' L' R U' R L U' D' U'
*3. *D U D' R' U L D' D U' D' U'
*4. *R L' R L R L R' D' R' D' U'
*5. *L' U' R D L R' D L' U' D' U'


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 6, 2015)

3x3: 14.34, 13.23, 12.67, (12.25), (16.32+) = 13.41
4x4: 47.15, 58.25, (46.83), 57.75, (DNF(48.99)) = 54.38 
Megaminx 1:09.89, 1:11.71, 1:02.89, (1:17.09), (57.83) = 1:08.16
Pyraminx: (3.80), (9.30), 6.77, 6.73, 8.33 = 7.28
2x2 Blindfolded: DNF(26.85), DNF(25.68), DNF(30.89) = DNF 
3x3 Blindfolded: 1:20.13, 1:51.46, DNF(3:40.67) = 1:20.13
Multi bld: 7/12 52:13.52.
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay = 1:13.79

Wow 2bld was just lol like what, i cant believe i dnfed all 3 solves by two pieces. Pathetic xD

3bld i am pretty pleased, probably could have gotten a MO3 but derped on the last scramble. 

Failed mega and pyra badly 

I am really pissed about the multi bld, should have been so much better but for 3 of the scrambles i did extra turns during setup moves -_-

So 4x4 last solve i didnt notice pll parity lololol


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 6, 2015)

*2x2*: 5.726, 4.783, (7.416), (4.333), 5.515 = 5.341
*3x3*: (20.088), 17.997, (15.756), 19.532, 15.965 = *17.831*
*2x2 Blindfolded*: 43.011, DNF(1:01.593), 59.007 = *43.011*
*Multiblind*: 1/2 13:24 = *DNF*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 8, 2015)

*2x2BLD:* 30.61[10.96], 58.07[21.74], 49.21[26.68] *= 30.61* wow, bad. #2 actually forgot an alg.
*3x3BLD:* 1:22.92, DNF, DNF *= 1:22.92* first ok, the others bad and slow
*4x4BLD:* 6:17.68, DNF, 6:08.83 *= 6:08.83* ok
*5x5BLD:* 13:20.93 [8:11], 12:11.24 [7:17], 13:58.93 [8:00] = *12:11.24* good! (almost very good )
*6x6BLD: DNF* pop when almost ready, but there were also 2 inner centers off.
*Multi: 9/13 = 5* in 54:40 [39:30] 
One 2E, one 2C, one forgot memo, one slipped while doing parity, so bad but rather close.

*2x2:* 7.84, 7.68, 13.91, 14.95, 14.26 = *12.00 PB*
*3x3:* 34.32, 35.55, 32.00, 46.26, 32.30 = *34.06* one messup
*4x4:* 2:02.10, 2:50.88, 2:19.22, 1:54.41, 2:04.46 ) *2:08.60* sad/bad
*5x5:* 5:32.17, 5:46.52, dns, dns, dns
*6x6:* 10:23.19, dns, dns, dns, dns 
Slow MoYu but better slow than "poppy".
*Mega: * 11:23.53, dns, dns, dns, dns = DNF, single PB

I had one nice sitting when I made the first of 2-3-4-5 bld ok.
.... but today everything goes bad, only dnfs
... and then good again 

All in all, a nice mo3 on 5x5bld.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jan 8, 2015)

BLD- 4:35.26 DNF DNF


----------



## pocpoc47 (Jan 9, 2015)

*2x2x2* : 8.33 (6.92) 8.29 (10.18) 8.91 = *8.51*
*3x3x3* : (18.13) (28.60) 27.30 23.03 25.37 = *25.23* Baaad...
*5x5x5* : 7:06.47 (5:31.48 *PB*) (7:52.71) 7:05.77 7:34.04 = *7:15.43*
*3x3x3OH* : (1:04.03) 1:08.69 1:20.31 1:14.96 (1:24.98) = *1:14.65* Really easy F2Ls
*2x2x2BLD* : DNF DNF DNF


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 9, 2015)

*3X3X3:* 30.70 (27.07) 33.58 (34.79) 27.53 = *30.60* // Roux.. time to stop doing CFOP here


----------



## DuLe (Jan 10, 2015)

*333*: (18.02), 14.24, (13.54), 16.42, 15.78 = *15.48*
*222*: (4.36), (6.34), 4.65, 5.70, 5.16 = *5.17*
*444*: 1:24.71, (1:44.57), 1:20.94, (1:20.10), 1:32.40 = *1:26.02*
*555*: 2:42.34, (2:47.62), 2:41.67, 2:38.38, (2:32.52) = *2:40.80*
*333 BLD*: (DNF), (DNF), (DNF) = *DNF*
*333 OH*: (49.33), 48.77, 47.53, (36.99), 39.63 = *45.31*
*PYRAM*: 5.69, 5.88, 4.15, (3.86), (6.69) = *5.24*
*MINX*: (2:35.05), (3:04.63), 2.57.47, 2:40.95, 2.42.32 = *2:46.91*
*SQ1*: 1:08.04, (46.67), (DNF), 1:25.02, 57.85 = *1:10.30*
*SKEWB*: (28.24), 24.03, 22.71, (14.42), 18.22 = *21.65*
*777*: (10:29.47), 9:55.47, 9:36.26, (8.16.09), 9:55.68 = *9:49.14*


----------



## Dene (Jan 11, 2015)

*3x3:* (18.46), 14.31, (12.42), 15.89, 15.89 = 15.36
*4x4:* 55.77, 53.84, 56.61, (1:06.35), (51.40) = 55.41
*5x5:* 1:45.14, (DNF), 1:36.56, (1:33.94), DNF = DNF
*6x6:* (2:49.80), 3:16.23, (3:22.04), 3:17.21, 3:05.53 = 3:12.99
*7x7:* (4:15.99), 4:32.89, 5:01.03, (5:08.28), 4:38.52 = 4:44.15
*OH:* (28.17), 32.09, (40.04), 32.16, 33.23 = 32.49
*Megaminx:* 1:55.84, (2:10.88), (1:47.91), 2:05.15, 1:53.08 = 1:58.02


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 11, 2015)

*Skewb*

(10.08), 13.53, 11.31, 14.33, (14.58) = 13.06


----------



## KevinDobko (Jan 11, 2015)

3x3 

17.15 , 15.99 , (17.26) , 14.71, (14.49) ,

Average - 15.98


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 12, 2015)

*3x3: *15.89, (20.28), (13.80), 17.82, 16.72 = *16.81*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 13, 2015)

Results week 2: congrats to Iggy, EMI and Cale

*2x2x2*(30)

 1.81 Kurainu17
 2.98 Iggy
 3.37 AndersB
 3.68 EMI
 4.55 Cale S
 4.60 JimmyTheCuber
 4.88 giorgi
 4.92 pdilla
 4.97 CyanSandwich
 5.14 Newcuber000
 5.17 DuLe
 5.34 Rocky0701
 5.80 MAttyMatt97
 6.14 Regimaster
 6.26 thatkid
 6.39 Ordway Persyn
 6.40 CubeBird
 6.76 sneaklyfox
 6.95 LostGent
 7.14 Chenkar
 7.25 d4m1no
 7.30 Schmidt
 7.38 Mike Hughey
 8.48 h2f
 8.48 ickathu
 8.51 pocpoc47
 11.87 NEONCUBES
 12.00 MatsBergsten
 12.55 ComputerGuy365
 23.25 adriel
*3x3x3 *(37)

 10.32 riley
 11.24 EMI
 11.32 Iggy
 11.99 giorgi
 12.35 Sessinator
 13.41 SirWaffle
 13.74 lorki3
 13.87 pdilla
 13.98 Cale S
 14.53 sneaklyfox
 14.58 Regimaster
 14.85 CubeBird
 15.14 Aleman
 15.23 Newcuber000
 15.36 Dene
 15.48 DuLe
 15.95 KevinDobko
 16.81 Sir E Brum
 16.97 JimmyTheCuber
 17.48 CyanSandwich
 17.53 thatkid
 17.83 Rocky0701
 18.56 LostGent
 18.61 d4m1no
 20.21 Perff
 20.88 MAttyMatt97
 21.96 ickathu
 22.50 Ordway Persyn
 23.05 h2f
 23.47 Mike Hughey
 24.20 Schmidt
 24.46 FJT97
 25.23 pocpoc47
 30.58 Bubbagrub
 30.60 MarcelP
 34.06 MatsBergsten
 34.93 NEONCUBES
*4x4x4*(18)

 35.57 EMI
 47.73 Iggy
 54.38 SirWaffle
 55.41 Dene
 1:00.89 Regimaster
 1:00.90 pdilla
 1:03.14 thatkid
 1:03.89 sneaklyfox
 1:16.95 CubeBird
 1:22.04 ickathu
 1:26.02 DuLe
 1:28.51 Schmidt
 1:28.54 Ordway Persyn
 1:35.53 h2f
 1:41.38 Newcuber000
 1:56.50 NEONCUBES
 2:08.59 MatsBergsten
 DNF adriel
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:12.23 Lapinsavant
 1:31.77 Iggy
 1:59.01 Regimaster
 2:29.77 thatkid
 2:40.80 DuLe
 2:47.23 ickathu
 2:49.18 Ordway Persyn
 3:30.60 sneaklyfox
 3:54.16 h2f
 7:15.43 pocpoc47
 DNF Dene
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(3)

 3:12.99 Dene
 5:28.83 Ordway Persyn
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(2)

 4:44.15 Dene
 9:49.14 DuLe
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 16.93 lorki3
 17.63 EMI
 20.05 Iggy
 21.28 riley
 24.94 Regimaster
 26.63 sneaklyfox
 26.68 giorgi
 27.00 FJT97
 27.95 CubeBird
 29.13 Sessinator
 32.49 Dene
 34.81 Newcuber000
 36.35 thatkid
 45.31 DuLe
 47.40 pdilla
 50.48 d4m1no
 54.23 Schmidt
 1:00.82 CyanSandwich
 1:01.20 h2f
 1:14.65 pocpoc47
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 13.23 EMI
 20.31 Iggy
 22.23 Cale S
 24.55 CyanSandwich
 27.46 Mike Hughey
 30.61 MatsBergsten
 42.22 pdilla
 43.01 Rocky0701
 55.62 h2f
 DNF pocpoc47
 DNF SirWaffle
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 29.23 riley
 33.31 Aleman
 36.90 Sessinator
 1:20.13 SirWaffle
 1:22.19 Mike Hughey
 1:22.92 MatsBergsten
 1:24.76 EMI
 1:37.66 thatkid
 2:34.76 h2f
 4:35.26 Rcuber123
 DNF Iggy
 DNF DuLe
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:08.83 MatsBergsten
16:57.21 h2f
 DNF Cale S
 DNF Iggy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 8:16.89 Cale S
12:11.24 MatsBergsten
13:40.14 CyanSandwich
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

33:16.42 Aleman
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

24/26 (53:18)  Aleman
14/17 (48:37)  Cale S
9/13 (54:40)  MatsBergsten
4/5 (11:11)  riley
2/2 (12:51)  h2f
7/12 (52:13)  SirWaffle
1/2 (13:24)  Rocky0701
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 DNF EMI
*2-3-4 Relay*(10)

 55.41 EMI
 1:08.55 Iggy
 1:13.79 SirWaffle
 1:28.86 thatkid
 1:35.65 sneaklyfox
 1:42.13 Regimaster
 1:53.89 Ordway Persyn
 2:22.29 h2f
 2:24.18 Schmidt
 3:02.79 NEONCUBES
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(5)

 2:18.45 EMI
 2:47.22 Iggy
 3:25.05 Regimaster
 4:42.11 Ordway Persyn
 6:14.80 h2f
*Magic*(1)

 3.04 Schmidt
*Skewb*(10)

 4.50 Cale S
 8.22 Iggy
 8.58 giorgi
 8.75 EMI
 9.08 JimmyTheCuber
 9.60 CyanSandwich
 13.06 Seanliu
 20.77 Schmidt
 21.65 DuLe
 22.55 Ordway Persyn
*Clock*(4)

 8.45 Perff
 8.76 Iggy
 13.69 giorgi
 16.50 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(14)

 4.78 Iggy
 5.24 DuLe
 5.39 ickathu
 5.55 Regimaster
 6.32 sneaklyfox
 7.28 SirWaffle
 8.18 giorgi
 8.56 Cale S
 8.73 Newcuber000
 10.19 JimmyTheCuber
 11.51 adriel
 12.25 Schmidt
 15.33 CyanSandwich
 17.63 Ordway Persyn
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:08.16 SirWaffle
 1:21.90 Iggy
 1:58.02 Dene
 2:32.12 Cale S
 2:46.91 DuLe
 3:23.09 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(5)

 14.74 EMI
 18.84 Iggy
 29.55 Cale S
 48.42 Mike Hughey
 1:10.30 DuLe
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

26 devaka
26 guusrs
28 okayama
29 YukiTanaka
36 Mike Hughey
40 h2f

*Contest results*

215 Iggy
180 EMI
171 Cale S
134 SirWaffle
128 Regimaster
127 DuLe
124 MatsBergsten
120 Aleman
110 h2f
110 sneaklyfox
104 giorgi
99 thatkid
95 riley
93 pdilla
92 Dene
84 CyanSandwich
79 Newcuber000
75 CubeBird
75 Ordway Persyn
68 Mike Hughey
66 Sessinator
63 JimmyTheCuber
61 ickathu
58 Schmidt
58 lorki3
55 Rocky0701
38 d4m1no
35 MAttyMatt97
32 pocpoc47
32 Kurainu17
32 LostGent
30 AndersB
26 FJT97
24 KevinDobko
23 Sir E Brum
22 Perff
20 NEONCUBES
17 Lapinsavant
16 guusrs
16 devaka
14 okayama
14 adriel
13 YukiTanaka
13 Chenkar
8 Rcuber123
7 Bubbagrub
6 MarcelP
5 Seanliu
4 ComputerGuy365


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 13, 2015)

Ouch, i came 4th overall, so close!


----------

